
Lost in Robo-Translation - footpath
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/05/30/lost-in-robo-translation/
======
PhantomGremlin
tl;dr someone tries to use a portable language translator called the
Pocketalk. She tries it with English <\--> Japanese and it doesn't go well.

This outcome can easily be predicted when, in anticipation of using the
device, she first tries using a software app to translate the idiomatic "all
bets are off".

